# python..



## Braveheart (Mar 19, 2009)

anyone program with python? just by reading the wiki page on it im intrigued...it seems almost better than C#


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 20, 2009)

It is too similar to PHP to be worth my time, basically.  Just to be clear, I'm not all that infavor of PHP in the first place.  It gets the job done but it's linear design tends to make code less recyclable compared to an object-oriented language like C#.  A lot of my code is based on previously authored code so an OOP like C# tends to be my favorite.


----------

